# A week from today............



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Lucky dog!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

That sounds like a blast! Have Fun!!!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I KNOW THE FEELING!!! I'm leaving Friday for my trip to WI to hunt with Laura and the other folks from Martin, I already can't sleep LOL!!! It's like waiting for Christmas!

Have fun and be sure to post lotsa pics when you get back!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well dang ya'll both suck!!!

Just kidding, both of you have fun and make lots of pics!!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

thedogmother said:


> and I fly out to Illinois to hunt with Vicki from Archer's Choice. :dancing: I can't wait. I am soooo excited. :blob1:
> 
> I know this week is going to drag. :yawn:


HOLY MOLY! You and I are going to be on the SAME HUNT!!! I can't wait!!! When do you get to Eagle Lakes?


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Sent you a PM VicxenNewbie


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

How do you gals get hunts like that? Good luck guys.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats and good luck! Hope to see pics!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Horses&Hunting said:


> How do you gals get hunts like that? Good luck guys.


I was wondering the same thing. I wish I could get involved with stuff like this. I have no other women to share my passion with, except y'all and it's all virtual. Not the same!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> How do you gals get hunts like that? Good luck guys.


I found out about it through the Archer's Choice website/forum. I also see a lot of women's hunts getting organized on Facebook too. I think Woman Hunter Magazine has a fan page and they organize a few hunts throughout the year.


----------



## happytohunt (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going on the same hunt. It was a birthday present from my husband. Can't wait - leaving Monday evening and driving all night.:wave3


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow three AT ladies on the same hunt! This is going to be a blast!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I wish all of you the best of luck and much success! I know you will have a ball!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I sent you a PM Happytohunt


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

You ladies are all coming to Pike to shoot my big bucks...I will be a couple of miles away. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ladies have a blast!!! Hope you kill a big one.

Melissa Have a great time in Wisconsin. It has been very hot here this week, in the 80's. Hopefully it will cool down for your hunt with Laura.

POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

My wife is going to be joining you ladies on this hunt! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Is this a ladies only hunt? Where did you all hear about it? How many days? 

It's going to be hot...if you need supplies there is a Farm and Home in Pittsfield that carries a good variety of hunting supplies. Pretty much everything you would need, unless they are low in stock...they get hit pretty hard during hunting season but restock often. Pittsfield also has all your fast food places, Redbird Inn has all you can eat buffet on Sunday morning and good sandwiches and homecooked meals throughout the day. Maya's is a little Mexican place that has really good Mexican food and what are those yummy drinks called..... Margaritas! All places are on the main highway going into town. Also, a Walmart on a little further into town. They carry a pretty good supply of hunting things too. There is also an archery shop on the other end of town in case you need any bow repairs. Be safe! Good Luck!


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Yes this is a ladies only hunt. We heard about by watching the Archers Choice TV show last year.


----------



## happytohunt (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got finished packing the truck. I think I have everything but the kitchen sink - didn't think it would fit. Can't wait, leaving tomorrow evening. I wish Pike County was only 2 hours away instead of 14!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

That's awesome! You ladies have fun and be safe on those long drives! Good luck to you all! Can't wait to see those pics! "Pick a hair...and hit it right there!"


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Judy! 
Leave a little room for my stuff!! LOL I feel like I have packed everything I own!! See you tomorrow afternoon for the long drive!!

Whoohoo Big Bucks here we come!! 

Christie


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

That is so cool I wish it was me but I am at the Kalahari!I just got done swimming with my friend I am having so much!


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

I hope you have fun!


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

I wish I could go.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

When are you going?


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

good luck ladies, hope to see your hunt pics asap


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck to everyone! Be safe & have FUN!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck to all the lucky ladies, no matter where or who u r hunting with.. Cant wait to see pics from all of the hunts...


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Melissa!!!! Did you bag a big buck in Buffalo County?? Hope you had a great time in Wisconsin.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

*Christie's Eagle Lakes buck*










This her first bow kill buck! He scored 164 4/8. Thanks to Vicki, Ted, Tina, and Todd her guide.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

DANG!! That's the buck of a lifetime!!! Congrats to her!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

str8arrow said:


> This her first bow kill buck! He scored 164 4/8. Thanks to Vicki, Ted, Tina, and Todd her guide.


Congratz well done :set1_applaud:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on a beautiful buck.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow that buck is amazing!! Love how his beams almost touch!

Well I got tag soup in WI!! A heat wave came through and we'd barely see any deer each day. It was a good time though.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes it was too fing hot to say the least. But, great Michigan Buck. Must of been cooler there. Nice Job Melissa.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope your hunt was sucuessful!! I head to Ill on FRIDAY for a week!! What is the weather like there?


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

It was so great to meet all of you ladies at Eagle Lakes this week! I am already missing all of you! I hope you all come back next year!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:clap: great pic! CONGRATS...... one of these days I will make to a "ladies hunt":lol:


----------



## happytohunt (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats again Christie on your buck. I told you Pike County is awesome and Eagle Lake Outfitters is a first class operation. We all had a blast and the hunt went so quickly. If it wasn't for that Pope and Young tree that found the end of my arrow, I would have been able to post a pic of the big 10 point I shot at. Oh, well that's why they call it hunting. I happy though that I got a doe on the trip. I'll be back out there in a week to try again! Can't wait.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

I wanted to say that this hunt was one of a life time! aside from the great buck I was fortunate enough to harvest I was able to share camp with some really great ladies that share the same love of this sport I do. I want to thank Vicki for starting such a great tradition and Eaglelakes Outfitters for going above and beyond to make this such a great week!!!
-Christie

In no particular order, here are a few more pics of our awsome week!!
























v


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my those pictures bring back the good memories (even though it was only last week)! I miss ALL of you ladies!! I was so cool to hunt with other women from all over the country. I want to go back NOW!!! I can't wait until next year.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Congrats to all who had the chance to harvest an animal on this trip. Christie and Ilene, Congrats on the big bucks. 

I had an awesome time and have met some awesome new friends. This was a hunting trip I will never forget. Hopefully some us can meet up in Vegas at the Archery Festival.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great pictures and it looks like fun for sure! I hope to go next year as well!


----------

